# Lump Sum Withdrawal status check



## TestBin

I left Japan at the end of April 2019....Before I left, I did inform the municipality that I was leaving Japan and returning to my hometown. I had already paid my final taxes which was posted to my friend house who I nominated to be my tax representative in July. I submitted the lump sum withdrawal application form along with other relevant forms to the Japan Pension Office by mail. This has already been close to 10 months so I'm abit worried if they actually received the document or if the document is being processed...I would like to check the status of the process...How can I do that? I only know the number that is being stated on the lump sum withdrawal application form? Does anyone know how can I check apart from phoning them?


----------

